# 04/21/10 "OOH-RAW" in the POND



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Unfortunately BBOB wasn't able to get out w/ us:crying but his son Simpleman (Chris) got a crew together and we headed out from 17th trussel at about 0545-0600. Crew was Chris, Earl (did a great job as deck-hand,1st mate, assistant, advisor...) Jay, and lil' ole me (camera man)!

Morning was BEAUTIFUL just look fer yourself!!!




























We hit several area's.....all the way up to 500'.... Only 1 keeper grouper:









Notice the "ugly" shirt and trust-e hat!!! Always a combo that works!

We caught SEVERAL AJ's jigging. This was my 2nd attempt at jigging, the 1st didn't result in ANYTHING and this 1 resulted in several AJ's. Unfortunately the AJ I kept was smaller then the biggest 1 I caught since I foul hooked it!!! The whole boat got a show on that un since I thought I had a 50lb'r ......





































Earl had to have a pic w/ a purty fisherman!!!! I had to have the gaff-man in the pic of my 1st jig fish!



































</p>


We ended up well east of the pass when we decided to head back in......
Boy that was a lil' ruff ride coming home...Ended up w/ 4 AJ's, 1 Almaco, 1 grouper, 2 Bo-Bo's, and several trash fish....At the end I did horse trading and ended up trading my AJ fer the grouper.....I'll do it everytime!!!! Notheing beats BLACKEND AJ!!! We had a great day on the water w/ great folks!!! Didn't catch all we wanted but it's was BEAUTIFUL to get out, catching the fish is a bonus!!!
</p>



</p>


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not too shabby, that was me in the small CC waving at y'all on the edge yesterday. I was hoping you would come over and say hi.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (22/04/2010)*Not too shabby, that was me in the small CC waving at y'all on the edge yesterday. I was hoping you would come over and say hi.


We saw a few sleds yesterday....We were hitting several areas yesterday trying to fill the coffins!!! It would be easier to see folks if we had PFF Flags Glad ya'll got out too brother!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Jason (22/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (22/04/2010)*Not too shabby, that was me in the small CC waving at y'all on the edge yesterday. I was hoping you would come over and say hi.
> ...


I was the one waving like a mad man, about a half an hour before you guys turned tail and ran home. I should have been the last boat you saw before you put the hammer down for P town. You were heading just a little farther east to what looked like your last stop.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and pics...glad ya'll caught em'...looks like a fun trip...

i'm afraid i'm going to have to call the fashion police though jason...but, if it catches fish then...</p>


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE YA'LL HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE AND SOME FISH TO EAT, AND THATS WHAT IT IS ABOUT. GOOD JOB. YOU COULD HAVE DROPPED THAT SHIRT DOWN TO THE BOTTOM AND YOU COULD HAVE CAUGHT A "WACHA WACHA HULA NIKKI" I THINK THEIR IN SEASON.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason, 

You can wear your funky shirts anytime. But I can not believe ya'll let someone have a BANANA on the "OOH RAH" and didn't make him go overboard to make amends to King Neptune.

BBob.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good to see you got out and caught some good eats. Looks like a great weather day to be offshore. Gene


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Jason I really think you need to stop by the Shop and get some new shirts and shorts so you don't keep Blinding everyone:moon Glad ya'll had a Great day!!!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

That has to be the UGLYIST shirt on the planet! Glad you had a nice trip. I'll take you out this year but you can't wear that shirt! :nonono 
Hey Jason, I heard you got a new pet.?.....
Where's are the pictures?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Ultralite (22/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> good report and pics...glad ya'll caught em'...looks like a fun trip...
> ...



Naw man he was stylin and profilin. The fish didn't mind.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Trble Make-rr (23/04/2010)*That has to be the UGLYIST shirt on the planet! Glad you had a nice trip. I'll take you out this year but you can't wear that shirt! :nonono
> Hey Jason, I heard you got a new pet.?.....
> Where's are the pictures?


 Danny...I'm telling ya---the hat and shirt catch fish, I've gotta check out Goodwill fer some more though!!! As fer the new pet, here is the post to see the new addition http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/Topic559477.aspx


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BBob (23/04/2010)*Jason,
> 
> You can wear your funky shirts anytime. But I can not believe ya'll let someone have a BANANA on the "OOH RAH" and didn't make him go overboard to make amends to King Neptune.
> 
> BBob.


I heard that. A BANANA on the boat. Wow!!!. We went out yesterday to and the ride back to the west yesterday afternoon was rough. 

Good Report Jason glad you'll caught some fish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *BBob (23/04/2010)*Jason,
> 
> You can wear your funky shirts anytime. But I can not believe ya'll let someone have a BANANA on the "OOH RAH" and didn't make him go overboard to make amends to King Neptune.
> 
> BBob.


BBob: You're not nannerscared are you?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat's on the catch Jason :toast


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Glad to see the USMC boat posting reports!!!


----------



## jiggyw/it (Apr 24, 2010)

good trip, but no more naners.


----------

